# Seat Ibiza Cupra Tdi which alloys fit?



## Adam (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi 

Im the owner of a Seat Ibiza Cupra TDI and was thinking of replacing the alloys, i'm was thinking of getting 17's, but i hear that the size of the calipers on the front of the car limit the wheels that will fit. I was wondering if anybody knows if 17" Boxter wheels would fit? Or what (if any) aftermarket wheels would fit?

Thanks


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Are the wheels on your car already 17's? i'd imagine most 17's would fit...with the correct PCD of course. some 16's probably would too! like Porsche D90's!!!!

you neet to know the PCD... if its the car in your sig then i'd imagine they're 
5x100 PCD (5 being the amount of studs... 100ml the Distance between centres(i Think)) this PCD is common with many audi's VW's Seats and skodas. I think the MK4 R32 wheels would fits as they are the same PCD. The old Shape A3's are the same i believe... porsche boxter wheels will requires adapters to fit... don't qoute me but i think they are something like 5x130PCD...i could be wrong like... hope this helps.

Stu.


----------



## Adam (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, yes its the car in my sig, and the alloys that are on my car are 17"s as standard. i think the problem is with the size of the 4 pot AP calipers that are on the car limit the size of the wheels that fit. Nice golf by the way :thumb:


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Aside from brake caliper clearance issues and PCD (Porsche use 5x130), you'll also need to watch the offset as this will have a dramatic effect on the handling. Why not go to a reputable wheel/tyre supplier and seek advice?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

goo said:


> Aside from brake caliper clearance issues and PCD, you'll also need to watch the offset as this will have a dramatic effect on the handling. Why not go to a reputable wheel/tyre supplier and seek advice?


Well we can rubbish that claim :lol: I run 9j et9 at the rear and 8.5j et12 at the front on my ibiza with no adverse handling issues


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Changes to offset *will* affect the handling  ... maybe you just like the way it affected your car!


----------



## Adam (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice, To be honest im not sure about all this offset stuff! I would love a different look to the car, Badly Dubbed i have saw your car in various mags and think it looks fantastic, it great to see someone thinking outside the box, thats what im after with my cupra, i have owned her for three years now and i don't want to part with her but i want to change the look. Thanks again


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

badly_dubbed, how on earth did you get those wheels to fit so close to the arches! Do they rub on lock or over bumps? Do you have any problems with 195s stretched onto 9" rims? Do you have tubes fitted?


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

aaah ... just seen it, hyd suspension!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

goo said:


> aaah ... just seen it, hyd suspension!


air bags


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

If your selling your old Cupra ones can I have first refusal


----------



## Adam (Apr 20, 2006)

Think i will keep them anyway as it looking difficult getting a rim to fit over the callipers, i'm considering about having them refurbed in gloss black and maybe having a pinstripe in red added around the edge of the rim, what do you think?


----------

